# Stem cell advances could help childless couples



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

Though I have read elsewhere that the government has already banned artificial sperm from being used in assisted reproduction? Does anyone else know if this is true?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2008/apr/15/genetics

/links


----------



## Claudine (Jul 27, 2004)

Have just answered my own question.

MPs back artificial sperm for childless
http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2008/mar/09/houseofcommons.medicalresearch

I feel very strongly about this. Does anyone know how we can contact Parliament My DH is azoospermic. Apparently 1 to 2% of the male population is azoospermic. Surely this is a very sensible reason to allow the use of artificial sperm, with appropriate genetic counselling where appropriate (which would be in a minority NOT majority of cases)

/links


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Claudine,
You can find out who your local MP is and how to contact them through:
http://www.theyworkforyou.com/

Aimee looks perfect!
Lizi.x

/links


----------

